

Ask HN: Should I form an LLC for my side project mobile app? - trident2

Or am I just being paranoid?
======
droz
I think you should ask yourself what you will gain by having an LLC.

* Are you trying to reduce your liabilities in the event of lawsuit (how likely is one?)

* Are you trying to get certain tax advantages with an LLC over a sole proprietorship or s/c-corp (are you actually going to make money?)

* And so on...

------
michaelpinto
The devil is in the details (is the app making real money, are there potential
legal liabilities, etc.) — so that may be a conversation to have with an
accountant or lawyer that you trust.

